# amber coloured eyes



## jess29 (Feb 10, 2015)

hi i was wondering if anyone else has/had a horse with yellow/amber coloured eyes ? my horse has and i was wondering if it might come from the QH side


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have other pictures? Something about that photo feels a bit off, could be from the shadows and the face clip job. Head seems overly large but it could be a weird lense thing. But yes, there are horses with Amber colored eyes, I believe it is typically associated with the champagne gene


----------



## jess29 (Feb 10, 2015)

this is one without the eye makeup


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems that sometimes horses that carry cream, like buckskins (Your horse appears to be buckskin from the photos) can have lighter colored eyes.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I should have stated 1 copy of cream, since those with 2 copies have blue eyes.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a gelding with amber eyes. He was a palomino, but his registry was Appaloosa and he did have some quarter horse in his breeding back a couple of generations.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is the 'Champagne' dilute gene. I have 3 of the now. It behaves much like the regular Cream gene but is different in a few ways. I have had probably 20 or more of them over the years. The first one I had was a Palomino Saddlebred. I knew it was different at that time but did not know exactly what it was. I knew the actual hair coat was different. It had a metallic sheen to it and looked 'different'. 

When they are born (I raised 2 or the that 3 I have now), their eyes are blue but it is a different shade of blue than a double dilute. Then, as foals, they gradually darken to the color in the photo. They are also born with dark pink skin, but not as light as the double dilutes.

Cougarand is a Champagne son of Peppy San Badger out of a palomino Doc Bar daughter. He sired many Champagnes. I have had his foals and loved them.

Palo Duro Cat is a Champagne. I had a really nice palomino filly by him that I sold about 2 or 3 years ago. 

I have a buckskin about the same color of the one shown that is a Champagne. He goes back to Cutter Bill who was one.

I have been told (but do not know officially) that the double dilutes with Campagne genes will be a light 'apricot' color but will not be white or cream or look at all like the cremellos or pearlinos seen with other double dilutes. They are not supposed to have the same kind of blue eyes that stay blue.

But anyway, there is no doubt that yours is a Champagne.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think it is a champagne to be honest. Paler eyes can and are also linked to cream, and this horse is missing something vital to being a champagne. I am yet to see a TESTED champagne that has no mottling. More like this guy:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Joy (who belongs to Peppy Barrel Racing) is a tested NON champagne with amber eyes. Picture pulled from this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/palominos-408378/#post5342858


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The OPs doesn't look the right color either. While champagne mimics cream it's not the same, note the strange tone of the first horse posted? and yes, the mottling.

Aside from the eyes I think any of us would look at the OPs horse and say buckskin.


----------



## jess29 (Feb 10, 2015)

from what ive read from ur posts about champagne gene and online apart from the eyes she doesnt show any other signs of the gene so maybe just a normal buckskin with lighter eyes ? can that happen ? im struggling to get a good photo of them but they really do stand out as yellow eyes and quiet often get commented on esp when theyr attached to this look of hers haha


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Joy (who belongs to Peppy Barrel Racing) is a tested NON champagne with amber eyes. Picture pulled from this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/palominos-408378/#post5342858


Lol I was going to add miss Joy but you did it for me miss Chiilaa. She's been tested by animal genetics she has only cream. She has very bright golden eyes the same color as her coat. I haven't been on horse forum in awhile. Hi everyone! 😊😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this is my saddlebred thoroughbred cross gelding.


----------

